# Guerro the pitbull



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

i just wanted all of your opinions on wether my pitbull is a bully or an APBT... he is 8 months old and weighs 60-70 lbs now... i also dont know if he is full grown, but he is UKC, CKC, and ADBA registered... any input would help thanxs


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

do you have a pic of him standing? that would help


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

sorry i dont have one right now but i will put one up tomorrow.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

you really cant tell anything with him sittin like that


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

whats the lines on his ped?


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

A pedigree is the only real way to know.


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

His bloodlines consist of TNT and Razors Edge...


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like a half n half, like my Trance.


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

thanxs guys...


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I really like him. Make sure you post up some more pics soon!


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

will do... hes a great puppy and thanks once again for all the positive comments.


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

i would say that he looks more bully than game though, would you guys agree?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You said he is UKC registered correct? Who are the parents maybe I can find the peds. Handsome boy regardless.


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

YEs UKC his sire was named Joker UKC#A184,989 and the Dam Faith UKC # A238, 571


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

thank you for the compliments


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ricky1126 said:


> YEs UKC his sire was named Joker UKC#A184,989 and the Dam Faith UKC # A238, 571


Whose name is before both of those dogs?


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

"PR" SIDDIQ'S Joker and the DAM is "PR" JD's/ SIDDIQ'S FAITH

On another note i would appreciate your expertise on another matter. this guy down the street asked to mate his female pitbull with my puppy. i heard that it can stunt the growth my dog is this true or should i even consider doing this?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ricky1126 said:


> "PR" SIDDIQ'S Joker and the DAM is "PR" JD's/ SIDDIQ'S FAITH
> 
> On another note i would appreciate your expertise on another matter. this guy down the street asked to mate his female pitbull with my puppy. i heard that it can stunt the growth my dog is this true or should i even consider doing this?


 I believe that a dog shouldn't be bred until they are over two years of age because they are not mature until then (and some it takes a little longer). I have read about several people breeding after the first heat, which typically happens between 6 and 12 months; however, the final temperament of that dog is not known at such a young age. When you breed a dog at such an early age and the final temperament of that dog is unsound (i.e. HA) then you have potentially put a bunch of HA dogs out there, which is not a trait that should be in the gene pool of any pit bull type dogs. 

In females, it is also important to remember her body has to be ready and her mind has to be mature enough to properly handle a litter; additionally, the time pups spend with their mother, between 0-4 weeks is a very important stage in development for pups. If the dam is immature, she can play a negative part in the final temperament of the pups as they mature to adulthood.

Think about it like this... The first heat would be equivalent to a 9 year old girl having a baby. Is she ready to have a baby, care for a baby, and raise a baby? No, she isn't. In addition, there is no reason to breed your dog, especially if dude just wants to breed his dog and has no vision. A reputable breeder does their research and rarely uses what is "convenient." I could go on but I am sure other will take over lol


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

i like that answer honestly, i really don't want to breed him anytime soon. I just needed a reason that made sense not to. i want to thank you for your rapid response and your great advice.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I believe that a dog shouldn't be bred until they are over two years of age because they are not mature until then (and some it takes a little longer). I have read about several people breeding after the first heat, which typically happens between 6 and 12 months; however, the final temperament of that dog is not known at such a young age. When you breed a dog at such an early age and the final temperament of that dog is unsound (i.e. HA) then you have potentially put a bunch of HA dogs out there, which is not a trait that should be in the gene pool of any pit bull type dogs.
> 
> In females, it is also important to remember her body has to be ready and her mind has to be mature enough to properly handle a litter; additionally, the time pups spend with their mother, between 0-4 weeks is a very important stage in development for pups. If the dam is immature, she can play a negative part in the final temperament of the pups as they mature to adulthood.
> 
> Think about it like this... The first heat would be equivalent to a 9 year old girl having a baby. Is she ready to have a baby, care for a baby, and raise a baby? No, she isn't. In addition, there is no reason to breed your dog, especially if dude just wants to breed his dog and has no vision. A reputable breeder does their research and rarely uses what is "convenient." I could go on but I am sure other will take over lol


My girl just gave you the reasoning any real informed dog owner would. My handler is a different way said the identical thing as well as onyx trainer. Granted the both are good friends i take their suggestions/comments very serious. Just because, apologise for the terminology, a pump and dump, dosent mean down the road thats the end of the story

You seem like a good natured person, please be responsible.

I agree with everyone, he is a fine looking lad


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely, i do would never want to tarnish the reputation of the breed by simply breeding him with any god. i will not breed him anytime soon and will let him develop into a nice friendly companion. thank you for the compliments.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh I meant to add that I have seen Joker's name in a few bully peds and there is a lot of Camelot blood behind it so looking at both of the peds of the sire and dam I'd say you have a bully.


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats great i love the bully look. thanks very much for the research. i didn't know Camelot was a bully bloodline though i was under the impression that it was a game bloodline.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ricky1126 said:


> thats great i love the bully look. thanks very much for the research. i didn't know Camelot was a bully bloodline though i was under the impression that it was a game bloodline.


Ah, it is an APBT line and I believe, just like RE, some went the way of the bully and others maintained original course. I am still learning about Camelot so I can't give you a lot of background, but maybe Firehazard can add something. A lot of dogs stemming from Camelot blood are XL dogs from what I have seen. Not every one of course but a lot of them are. From what I have read about Camelot there were two guys Kenny and Art and they went their separate ways. Kenny went went larger if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

honestly i lve my puppy the same i just hope he doesnt get to be like 100+ lbs. but i will say this my brother has a male pitbull as well and mine seems so much bigger, do you guys think he might stop putting on weight anytime soon? or should i expect a XL doggie?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Every dog is different. Kangol is double the size of both his parents and 3 brothers and he was the runt. Nothing wrong with an XL dog it just means they're taller. Are you going to register with the ABKC?


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you think its worth it? i have the application for the UKC and CKC.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ricky1126 said:


> Do you think its worth it? i have the application for the UKC and CKC.


I don't know what your dog's full pedigree looks like (you can get a 4 gen ped from the UKC since he is UKC registered) but thus far he looks like he is bully. I encourage everyone with an Am Bully to register with the ABKC as that is the only registration for the American Bully. Regardless of your plans for him I think it is a good idea to register. Single registrations will be closed mid year 2012 so keep that in mind.

*Registration*


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

wow did not know that... ill send in the applications on monday. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ricky1126 said:


> wow did not know that... ill send in the applications on monday. thanks for the heads up.


Cool as long as you have your UKC registration papers then you're good.


----------



## Ricky1126 (Apr 2, 2011)

fantastic thank you so very much for all your help... i hope t become and expert on the breed and not another misinformed owner.


----------

